# Quality service, how long for your deliveries ?



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't have any idea on what guys consider good service in terms of package arrivals. What is an average delivery wait ? Do you find sign'n for it a normal part of the process ? Sounds stupid ,but I really don't know. I've read some that say a week or 2 and I've also seen some horror stories. This is not a question to sponsors but to customers.Would some of you be kind enough to enlighten me?

Peace and Love


----------



## G3 (Sep 17, 2010)

3 weeks from naps, no signing.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 17, 2010)

I won't ever sign a thing and will only use domestic services.  Some services even send me my shipment before they get my money.  It also depends on the chef. 

Some I know who use international services can wait up to 3 weeks....with the risk of customs.  Real talk. 




/V


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 17, 2010)

From the uk here and i get mine sent and sign for it, arrives with in 2 days. I have waited upto 3 weeks before though. Depends on where you order from, i have been stung a few times with things like not having the stuff i ordered and then being told that it will do the same thing, ie i ordered test c and recieved test p, i agree its still test but not the same at all. Anyway found a good source now and get it straight away no messing.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 17, 2010)

I suggest never signing for a package you are recieving that contains any sort of AAS. Naps always have my order at my front door by 3 weeks or less. It is the best quality I have ever used; Geneza. Therefore, it is worth the extra couple days of waiting.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll let you know here in a week or so!


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 17, 2010)

I've never waited longer than 5 weeks and I've never signed anything.


----------



## Gawd (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't really see the big deal in signing.
Postal Service here will let anyone sign for a package.  Not really a good form of authentication.

But yea, I've never had to sign for these types of products.
2 - 3 weeks from Naps.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 17, 2010)

Never signed.  Best was four days, after payment collection, from Mexgear, but they went south, apparently -- literally.  With another board sponsor, I have now waited six weeks, since payment collection, nothing yet, but I've been reassured it's being shipped or reshipped.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

8weeks one time


----------



## bmw (Sep 17, 2010)

TA times from int'l can vary so much due to customs and usps alone.  Acceptable is getting what you ordered without getting a CD.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm within the EU so from euro shippers its like a 2-3day turnaround from reciept of payment however a couple of orders have run up 10 days..what you gonna do?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2010)

We delvier to UK-and any EU in 4-5 days...never need to sign any pack! NO WAY
do usa record 4 days....normal 7-9 days. no sign!


----------



## Flathead (Sep 18, 2010)

I've heard of guys waiting up to 8wks, which is an absolute bullshit IMO


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 18, 2010)

WP sent me a sample of test susp, it only took 3 days to get here but it wasnt in date so i didnt use it, good delivery though but maybe next time it will be in date. Not slatting you WP im just saying.


----------



## paolo584 (Sep 18, 2010)

still waiting 4th week


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2010)

Dear paolo584, its strange,we sent it from Best shipper that normal deliver in 7-9 days to you!

Dear martialartsman, you are happy sinve you are from UK..inside EU delvier is real fast!

We always do our best.

best-regards

wp


----------



## cbohning (Sep 18, 2010)

3wks from world pharma! sent me bd anavar instead of asia pharma no biggie


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 18, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear paolo584, its strange,we sent it from Best shipper that normal deliver in 7-9 days to you!
> 
> Dear martialartsman, you are happy sinve you are from UK..inside EU delvier is real fast!
> 
> ...




Hello WP and I hope you are well.
Perhaps you may not have read the open'n post ( which is understandable), I was try'n to get the customers from different places input on delivery experiences. Thank you for you input however. Nothin at all to do with companies. This one's just for the guys/gals this time.Thanks again

Peace and Love


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2010)

Dear Supermans Daddy sorry.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 19, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> 3 weeks from naps, no signing.



Domestic?  I guess I should click on their ad on here and do more research.  Back 7-8 yrs ago when I was "on" it was a complicated process where I sent money (cash  in a b-day card) to someone in Arizona I think it was while using an encrypted e-mail service and all that and the juice came from Mexico and was shipped from some other Southern State.   It was QV gear....very very good/real gear.  I was never scammed and gear arrived FedEx....never had to sign anything.   Wish I had a reliable domestic source now or a source at least as reliable as the one I had before.  I'm poor with kids and mortgage and bills and all that and don't have any extra money to "lose".


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

The Situation said:


> 8weeks one time


 
x2 no names


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I've heard of guys waiting up to 8wks, which is an absolute bullshit IMO


 
how is it bullshit? it happens


----------



## blergs. (Sep 20, 2010)

i usually get naps around 1-2 weeks 3 max a couple times.
genxxl about 2-4 weeks (slighly slower) Osca** 3 weeks.

avrgs seems to be 2-3 weeks.
the resend policy is what matter if you ask me. fuk the T/A , i just want my movies lol


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

world-pharma 4 days to UK


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 20, 2010)

WP like i said good service but shame the test susp. sample was out of date, sorry but it didnt give me a good reason to order or should i say spend cash.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 20, 2010)

The lab I use is private, but 2 day service is the standard. I waited 3 days once in 7 years and he threw in an extra 20ml bottle for it. Never signed anythin

Peace and love


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> OH i see....youre basically plugging your new lab, right? Let me guess...You're waiting on the PM's from noobs asking "which lab" and "Where can i send my money"
> 
> 
> So why not just say from the Get-go that you have a domestic source that ships exceptionally fast...Instead of this somewhat manipulative thread?
> ...


 WOW


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> OH i see....youre basically plugging your new lab, right? Let me guess...You're waiting on the PM's from noobs asking "which lab" and "Where can i send my money"
> 
> 
> So why not just say from the Get-go that you have a domestic source that ships exceptionally fast...Instead of this somewhat manipulative thread?
> ...



First, Cool, PLEASE by all means go with your "gut instinct" cause I got one bout you too now but mine is based on your actions not guesswork or assume'n shit, I respect your opinion.BUT JUST FOR YOU !
Just for the record I have no lab, and I been here since 2003 and I've never brought from or sold anythin to or from anybody all in that time. ASK ANYONE RIGHT NOW !!!! To me YOU are a NOOB , and haven't been here long enough to even come up with that kinda thing about anyone except other noobs. YOU DON'T KNOW ME OR ANYTHIN BOUT ME, so don't lay your paranoid bullshit on me. People here have known me for YEARS (not months admin and mods alike which are ALL my friends and I have EARNED their respect) and yet you get in here and in the few funky months you been here " you know bout everybody. That's crackhead logic. Feel free to read into drama if that suites you. That's gay to me so you gotta do that one by yourself Homey ! I also do not see how the hell this is a manipulative. Maybe you should look at all the threads about package deliveries, postal issuses,customs and wait'n for stuff. Here'a question for you noob, when have I ever or better than that when have you EVER heard ANYTHIN bout me ask'n bout or sell'n ANYTHIN. Get back at me when you get those numbers Player. When you get finished play'n private eye, you'll find it was maybe just a question.Not to mention you just made a fool of yourself. I'm not the one and we're not the two ! You are dismissed and we are done. I don't do drama. Best to you and yours always.

Peace and Love


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> The lab I use is private, but 2 day service is the standard. I waited 3 days once in 7 years and he threw in an extra 20ml bottle for it. Never signed anythin
> 
> Peace and love


 like  richard gears said pm me with that labs detail bro and prices


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)

aLJFRgE4Ywk" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





aLJFRgE4Ywk">aLJFRgE4Ywk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## paolo584 (Sep 21, 2010)

let me get that connect because im tired of waiting and still waiting for this shit to get to my hands


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 21, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> We delvier to UK-and any EU in 4-5 days...never need to sign any pack! NO WAY
> do usa record 4 days....normal 7-9 days. no sign!





Flathead said:


> I've heard of guys waiting up to 8wks, which is an absolute bullshit IMO



I waited like 7+ weeks for some susp from WP..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

paolo584 said:


> let me get that connect because im tired of waiting and still waiting for this shit to get to my hands


 amen dial that shit in my nigga ..


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So why not just say from the Get-go that you have a domestic source that ships exceptionally fast...Instead of this somewhat manipulative thread?
> 
> 
> I think youre full of shit and thats my Gut instinct.
> ...


 
Domestic source ????? I know the bro from a couple of boards,that's not likely unless you live in Jamaica bro.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

8 post and the dea is in


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> 8 post and the dea is in


 
lolol Yeah bro, I'm DEA. Doing Eq Always !


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> This has Lone wolf written ALL over it.
> 
> I wouldnt trust some fucking nigger with my money.


 ya talking the new guy?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

*This is for SD ...good song*






YouTube Video


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> This has Lone wolf written ALL over it.
> 
> I wouldnt trust some fucking nigger with my money.


 
Bro, That's just bullshit. My best friend is black and he's like my brother. He just got home from Iraq. He was fighting for this country, for you and you'd thank him by calling him a fucking nigger. I know some shady black guys but I know some shady white guys to.You can't just say that about an entire group of people without knowing them all. Bro, that's seriously fucked up.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess you didnt see supas pics hes gunna kick ur ass boy!


Richard Gears said:


> OH i see....youre basically plugging your new lab, right? Let me guess...You're waiting on the PM's from noobs asking "which lab" and "Where can i send my money"
> 
> 
> So why not just say from the Get-go that you have a domestic source that ships exceptionally fast...Instead of this somewhat manipulative thread?
> ...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> This has Lone wolf written ALL over it.
> 
> I wouldnt trust some fucking nigger with my money.



Man, you are really a PIG BUMBACLOT.I would imagine that this is the part where I'm supposed be all angered and respond with some shit as stupid as you would. You are doin fine as far as bein an asswhole and need no help from me. It's the "Racist Richard Gears" show and you are the fuck'n star.Do you even realize you decided and convicted based on something that 

1.Made me look, and NO ONE in this thread has mentioned or even suggested money except you.

2.You don't/can't have even 1 shred of proof this is just your computer "lynch'n". lolol You're funny

3. Is based on somethin that ain't got nothin to do with gear, money, labs  .........you are a racist. Cool that's your right, but be man enough to OWN IT.
4. How would it be possible to run a DOMESTIC lab for the US.........when I LIVE IN JAMAICA !!! Didn't think that one out huh ? lol That one was just way stupid and YOU wrote it that way ,not me.Shows you had some other foul racist shit in mind from jump.

5. Last but not least you are a computer thug. Fuck'n Tyson with a keypad. However in REAL LIFE a coward like you would be shake'n like a cat at a dog show if I walked into the same room you were in. I will'n to bet everythin I own you would forget how to even say "nigger" to my face, come out sound'n more like Sir or Mr. lolol

You live your life your way Homey, and I truly hope thats works out for you.

On another note, it's amaze'n what a sentence can tell you about a person.From yours I learned: I know you are a racist. I got a good idea bout how your parents raised you. I know how you think and what your moral values are. And most sadly of all, if you have kids I know whats in their future with you for a role model.I will offer a Prayer for your life and family to be close to good things always Real Talk

Peace and Love ( I can say it, cause I mean it)


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 22, 2010)

The Powersource said:


> Bro, That's just bullshit. My best friend is black and he's like my brother. He just got home from Iraq. He was fighting for this country, for you and you'd thank him by calling him a fucking nigger. I know some shady black guys but I know some shady white guys to.You can't just say that about an entire group of people without knowing them all. Bro, that's seriously fucked up.



Hey Homey, Glad you made it here. Let me apologize for this kinda madness, this is kinda rare here. As you can see it's a lil different from NBA, this kinda shit would get you banned there. There are some really good people here,don't let this fool you. There some really good questions and even better answers to those questions here.The Mods here know their stuff. Vic & Heavy Iron are good for answers from complex cycles to tomorrows lotto.lolol  Please just overlook this as one dumb fuck, mouth'n off. Tampon to tight or somethin. lolol He's not the first won't be the last unfortunately.Those kinda people exist, we just gotta wait for'em to die off.lol

Peace and Love


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> This has Lone wolf written ALL over it.
> 
> I wouldnt trust some fucking nigger with my money.


 
can't even trust one to flip my dam burger


----------



## paolo584 (Sep 22, 2010)

let them know rude boy.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> This has Lone wolf written ALL over it.
> 
> I wouldnt trust some fucking nigger with my money.


That aint cool. That should be material. This is for info. Not to spread racism. We are all bros.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wayne brady makes bryan gummbel look like malcom x!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pimprn (Sep 22, 2010)

*Richard gears*  i am ashamed of you if you are italian.........I am pure 100% mafioso italian. In our culture if you paid attention we show respect and treat everyone as if they are our family but if someone screws with us everyone is against them. You should take that tattoo off of your shoulder your just a wannabe........Your a lil chump a$$ bit ch who talks shi t over the computer id love to see you say that to supas face EVEN THE WORD JIGGA i bet you wouldnt have the balls to say that bro.....ya thats what i thought you bit ch. You keep smack talkin over the computer but that just shows you need a computer screen to defend you hahahahahaaaaa MAN I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU GET YOUR FACE FUKED UP BY A GROUP OF HOMEYS LIKE SUPA! PUNK A$$


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 22, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Hey Homey, Glad you made it here. Let me apologize for this kinda madness, this is kinda rare here. As you can see it's a lil different from NBA, this kinda shit would get you banned there. There are some really good people here,don't let this fool you. There some really good questions and even better answers to those questions here.The Mods here know their stuff. Vic & Heavy Iron are good for answers from complex cycles to tomorrows lotto.lolol Please just overlook this as one dumb fuck, mouth'n off. Tampon to tight or somethin. lolol He's not the first won't be the last unfortunately.Those kinda people exist, we just gotta wait for'em to die off.lol
> 
> Peace and Love


 
Bro, what the fuck is wrong with that fuck'n racist prick. I was checking out some really good threads and I just checked into this and HOLY FUCK ! What a cock. Bro my hat is off to you the way you handle that kind of retarded shit from some fucker who's mom and sister are the same person. I'm white and that shit pissed me off. I know you a little bit and I know what you do. That fuck'n asswipe don't even realize you could crush his whole fucked up world in under 60 seconds.
Since he says he would'nt trust a fucking nigger with his money, thats easy don't give his mom anymore! Fuckhead.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey fellas, Gears is a good cat, his humor just hit a sour note with that one I think.

Dick Gears, SD is a long time member and is as solid as they come, he isn't plugging, although it did look like that (sorry Rude Boi!).

Now I insist on some kissing and making up and videoing.  I am into Italian/Black interracial gay porn.  I mean...who isn't?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 23, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Hey fellas, Gears is a good cat, his humor just hit a sour note with that one I think.
> 
> Dick Gears, SD is a long time member and is as solid as they come, he isn't plugging, although it did look like that (sorry Rude Boi!).
> 
> Now I insist on some kissing and making up and videoing.  I am into Italian/Black interracial gay porn.  I mean...who isn't?




That was not done as a joke, You know it, I know, and everybody that's read this garbage knows it. Outta all the things he could have said.......why that, And let me ask you even though you attempt to make things right....did you find that funny, I'd bet you did'nt. It seems no one else did either.As a matter of fact PM the mods or the admin and ask them if they thought it funny OR accurate. Homey, that no matter how you twist it, flip it, turn it around it still comes back wrong as hell. I pretty sure that there's only maybe 3 or 4 (MAYBE) black people that even post in this section LAM and myself for sure ,I doubt that he/they felt like that was a joke. Dude , I try to help everybody, I never flame anyone,I give respect to everybody, and I'ma go out on a limb and say I'm one of the friendly people here. I DO NOT PLAY THE RACIST SHIT, IT IS NOT FUNNY, CUTE OR WITTY TO ME. I also do not forgive that kinda shit as it is not a game but one of the most dangerous, low life things that exist on this planet. If me ask'n a question ( which has been asked before I now notice without all this bullshit) and post'n ONCE in a thread that I started looks like plug'n, then hey I APOLOGIZE and I'll just back up on post'n anything at all. I somehow though don't feel like I'm the one that needs to be apologize'n. There is point that I don't go beyond and we've reached it. You call a Jamaican a "nigger" you better be ready kill or die and you got a major problem. That word was invented there in America I guess thats cool there, here that will get you fucked up real proper and it don't matter if you're black or white.What would happen to me in the deep south , delta or somewhere if I were to go there and say racist shit.........I'd get hung or somethin. Homey there is just no way to clean that up. I admire your attempt to smooth things out, but it's a wrap. The only thing I'm wonder'n now is what the hell you gotta do to get banned here these days ? Accord'n to the rules we all agreed to when join'n, this kinda shit should have you outta here, I will check with the mods and admin bout this.As far as let'n this go and turn'n the other cheek bein buddies........I don't think so. I'm a grown  man with children, I teach them that this not the human way , that this racism FROM ANYONE FROM ANY CULTURE is a very very dangerous thing. Because it opens doors and starts emotions that can go bad so easy, people can and do get hurt and it ALWAYS pushes the human race BACKWARDS NEVER FORWARD. I don't entertain childish , stupid, ignorance,or hate. I am a Rastafarian, I will try to love you even when everyone says no, thats what we do, that is the nature of a Rasta. One World, One People, One Love. This time I give no "understand'n". The man is dead to me .He does not exist and even his corpse is contaminated with the seeds of hate and should be dumped in a pile of pig shit and burned.REAL TALK

Peace and Love

BTW I recieved at least 25 PM's that think his ass should be banned, I in agreement.

Thank you my brothers for your support, I got love for all of you.......but you guys already know that.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> YouTube Video


 
its 96de in the shade


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 23, 2010)

SD, I have read and enjoyed many of your articulate posts, but it is possible that RGears has not, which could explain a couple of things, and should (in my opinion) take some of the sting out of your anger.  Had I not been familiar with your writing, your original post might have struck me as a potential set-up, and therefore self-serving.  It didn't, but only because I already know that you consistently offer expert advice while maintaining a healthy distance above the fray.  (I just re-read your post a moment ago, and got a whole different take on how RG might have misinterpreted it.)  If the guy was unfamiliar with your posts, the potential for a set-up would not mix well with your signature "Jamaican Rude Boy."  Agree or not, your island has a reputation for violence, drugs and aggressive racism that, statistically and sadly, is well deserved.  Blend these two possibilities, and RG was literally off to the races.  I don't know the guy, but he's usually funny as hell.  He doesn't need me or anyone else to defend him, but these kind of flameouts take some of the fun out of the forum.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 23, 2010)

RG and SMD have both been here a while. Im sure RG has seen his posts before. Even if he hadn't, that gives him the right to spit off racist remarks? Nah bro, you can try to make it as harmless as possible, but thats what the problem is today is that people try to make excuses for negligence, instead of taking responsibility for it. You know what the excuse was less than 50 years ago? It was that he used the wrong bathroom, water fountain or even school. RG aint no little baby that doesnt know what happened and I guarantee that it aint his first time using it. Men take responsibility, anything less makes excuses.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 23, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> SD, I have read and enjoyed many of your articulate posts, but it is possible that RGears has not, which could explain a couple of things, and should (in my opinion) take some of the sting out of your anger.  Had I not been familiar with your writing, your original post might have struck me as a potential set-up, and therefore self-serving.  It didn't, but only because I already know that you consistently offer expert advice while maintaining a healthy distance above the fray.  (I just re-read your post a moment ago, and got a whole different take on how RG might have misinterpreted it.)  If the guy was unfamiliar with your posts, the potential for a set-up would not mix well with your signature "Jamaican Rude Boy."  Agree or not, your island has a reputation for violence, drugs and aggressive racism that, statistically and sadly, is well deserved.  Blend these two possibilities, and RG was literally off to the races.  I don't know the guy, but he's usually funny as hell.  He doesn't need me or anyone else to defend him, but these kind of flameouts take some of the fun out of the forum.



I might be able to go with that except if he knew I was from Jamaica and leary of the handle "rude boi" why when accuse me of plug'n for business for a "domestic" lab. That just doesn't make sense. How can you explain that part ? You mean I can be judged and convicted by my forum handle and that makes it understandable why someone would call me a "nigger" ??? Believe me it takes the fun out for me as well bein on the recieve'n end of this shit more than once. But you know what. Let's say it's all my fault and I "left him no other choice " except to insult me in the worst way . Poor Richard is the real victim here of the savage Jamaican terrorist and end it at that. This get'n old and silly . I can't believe  try'n to justify why someone says something racist. So far I heard "the joke gone bad theory" now it's the " rude boi jamaican = thief " ? Like I said, it is his right to be a racist, just be man enough to own it. I WILL OWN EVERY WORD I"VE SPOKEN ! At the end of the day, we all know the truth about this. If it quacks, walks, and looks like a duck, it's most likely not a rhino. Homey I've always respected you and you post as well. You strike me as a solid guy and I do understand what you're try'n to say and do. It is noble, unfortunately, I'm too far into reality to even muse bout those as realistic possibles. This is like my home board, you ever been attacked at your house ,hate crime type shit by a new person in the hood ? And someone gonna explain that away. That's what this is. At the risk of sound'n old  ( lol) it's a lot of newbs that come on a board and post 300,000,000 times in 3 months and think they are vets. That doesn't mean they don't know what they're talk'n bout ,just they CAN' T know who their talk'n too when they deal with some vets at a board. They think the rules don't apply to them, that they can say anythin to anybody because they get away with doin it to other newbs .Vets made this damn place what it is. Vets have a proven track record or they would'nt be vets. How the hell can you be somewhere a few months and decide to start attack'n people that were respected here for YEARS before you even know it exsited and not expect a retort at best or bann'n since it says it in the rules? Besides bein done with this thread and situation,I've got a solution for this that will never allow this to happen again that should work well for everyone involved.

Peace and Love


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 23, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> SD, I have read and enjoyed many of your articulate posts, but it is possible that RGears has not, which could explain a couple of things, and should (in my opinion) take some of the sting out of your anger.  Had I not been familiar with your writing, your original post might have struck me as a potential set-up, and therefore *self-serving*.  It didn't, but only because I already know that you consistently offer expert advice while maintaining a healthy distance above the fray.  (I just re-read your post a moment ago, and got a whole different take on how RG might have misinterpreted it.)  If the guy was unfamiliar with your posts, the potential for a set-up would not mix well with your signature *"Jamaican Rude Boy."* *Agree or not, your island has a reputation for violence, drugs and aggressive racism that, statistically and sadly, is well deserved.*Blend these two possibilities, and RG was literally off to the races.  I don't know the guy, but he's usually funny as hell.  He doesn't need me or anyone else to defend him, but these kind of flameouts take some of the fun out of the forum.


Words like these take responsibility off the user. 
*Agree or not, your island has a reputation for violence, drugs and aggressive racism that, statistically and sadly, is well deserved.*
That is what you decide to pay attention to, SADLY. Florida has held murder capital cities of the US for the last couple years, but you decide to think of Florida as palm trees and beaches and half naked spanish chicks.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 23, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> RG and SMD have both been here a while. Im sure RG has seen his posts before. Even if he hadn't, that gives him the right to spit off racist remarks? Nah bro, you can try to make it as harmless as possible, but thats what the problem is today is that people try to make excuses for negligence, instead of taking responsibility for it. You know what the excuse was less than 50 years ago? It was that he used the wrong bathroom, water fountain or even school. RG aint no little baby that doesnt know what happened and I guarantee that it aint his first time using it. Men take responsibility, anything less makes excuses.



EXACTLY !!!

Peace and Love


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 23, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I might be able to go with that except if he knew I was from Jamaica and leary of the handle "rude boi" why when accuse me of plug'n for business for a "domestic" lab. That just doesn't make sense. How can you explain that part ? Believe me it takes the fun out for me as well bein on the recieve'n end of this shit more than once. But you know what. Let's say it's all my fault and I "left him no other choice " except to insult me in the worst way . Poor Richard is the real victim here of the savage Jamaican terrorist and end it at that. This get'n old and silly . I can't believe  try'n to justify why someone says something racist. So far I heard "the joke gone bad theory" now it's the " rude boi jamaican = thief " ? Like I said, it is his right to be a racist, just be man enough to own it. I WILL OWN EVERY WORD I"VE SPOKEN ! At the end of the day, we all know the truth about this. If it quacks, walks, and looks like a duck, it's most likely not a rhino. Homey I've always respected you and you post as well. You strike me as a solid guy and I do understand what you're try'n to say and do. It is noble, unfortunately, I'm too far into reality to even muse bout those as realistic possibles. This is like my home board, you ever been attacked at your house ,hate crime type shit by a new person in the hood ? And someone gonna explain that away. That's what this is. At the risk of sound'n old  ( lol) it's a lot of newbs that come on a board and post 300,000,000 times in 3 months and think they are vets. That doesn't mean they don't know what they're talk'n bout ,just they CAN' T know who their talk'n too when they deal with some vets at a board. They think the rules don't apply to them, that they can say anythin to anybody because they get away with doin it to other newbs .Vets made this damn place what it is. Vets have a proven track record or they would'nt be vets. How the hell can you be somewhere a few months and decide to start attack'n people that were respected here for YEARS before you even know it exsited and not expect a retort at best or bann'n since it says it in the rules? Besides bein done with this thread and situation,*I've got a solution for this that will never allow this to happen again that should work well for everyone involved.*
> 
> Peace and Love




Few are newer to this forum than I, and you make a good point about the Jamaican reference, which I didn't catch.  And I, in no way, implied nor suggested that you are to blame for anything.  Clearly, you are the party who has been imposed upon -- I'm surprised, in fact, you didn't manage to work 'Yankee Babylon cocksucker' into your first response because it would have been well within your rights. My point has more to do with geographical associations -- biases.  RG may or may not have made unfair assumptions about you because of the Jamaican linkage.  I have no way of knowing.  But you, the wronged party, made exactly the same negative assumptions in your references to the American South.  It is a knee-jerk reaction, common when pissed-off strangers interact, and, trust me, I have done, and said, far worse.  You are a respected guy on this forum, and carry a lot of weight -- too big to have to tolerate the indignity of being called a small, ugly name, I agree.  On the other hand, you're also too big to carry that scratch for long.  It would be out of character judging from many of the things you've written.  I don't think RG was trying to be funny, either, but he often is.  We all fuck up, write and say stupid shit.  So I hope your solution isn't to abandon this forum.  It would be IM's loss; particularly those of us who still have a ton to learn.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 23, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> Words like these take responsibility off the user.
> *Agree or not, your island has a reputation for violence, drugs and aggressive racism that, statistically and sadly, is well deserved.*
> That is what you decide to pay attention to, SADLY. Florida has held murder capital cities of the US for the last couple years, but you decide to think of Florida as palm trees and beaches and half naked spanish chicks.



I appreciate what you're saying, and your defense of SD.  My intent wasn't to bash Jamaica, although the stats bash it soundly enough.  Depending on what stats you read, Florida annually ranks somewhere between fifth and tenth in number of homicides out of fifty states.  Annually, Jamaica usually ranks in the top five for homicides *out of all the countries in the world.*  That stat startled even me -- I just looked it up.  Colombia (where I live part of the year) is usually number one, so it's not as if I have a bias against murderous nations.  They can be a lot of fun.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 23, 2010)

I meant no offense either.  Hell I like both of you.  SD has helped me out a lot in the past, and continues to be a very helpful member of the community, and RG has been a good addition to the forums.  I think the Anything Goes forum just sort of spilled over here.

Anyway, on with the show.


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 23, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Few are newer to this forum than I, and you make a good point about the Jamaican reference, which I didn't catch. And I, in no way, implied nor suggested that you are to blame for anything. Clearly, you are the party who has been imposed upon -- I'm surprised, in fact, you didn't manage to work 'Yankee Babylon cocksucker' into your first response because it would have been well within your rights. My point has more to do with geographical associations -- biases. RG may or may not have made unfair assumptions about you because of the Jamaican linkage. I have no way of knowing. But you, the wronged party, made exactly the same negative assumptions in your references to the American South. It is a knee-jerk reaction, common when pissed-off strangers interact, and, trust me, I have done, and said, far worse. You are a respected guy on this forum, and carry a lot of weight -- too big to have to tolerate the indignity of being called a small, ugly name, I agree. On the other hand, you're also too big to carry that scratch for long. It would be out of character judging from many of the things you've written. I don't think RG was trying to be funny, either, but he often is. We all fuck up, write and say stupid shit. So I hope your solution isn't to abandon this forum. It would be IM's loss; particularly those of us who still have a ton to learn.


 
Bro, I think you made these guys point. As soon as you felt you were misunderstood you acted like a man came right back and cleared it up in a way that everyone would have to respect.RG on the other hand stated his bullshit, invited anyone who didn't follow his lead to " suck his dick" .And hasnt been back I noticed. Rude Boi is one of the nicest guys you'll ever met. I've never seen him get nasty with ppl never not help anyone that asked. On the NBA board he's a mod EVERYBODY gives mad props to.The reason I got really pissed besides the obvious, is that I know Rude Boi well enough to there is no way he would have EVER said something like that to RG and I think RG knew that as well if he knew Rude Boi as well as he claimed. You cannot explain that away Bro. Like BigboiH said. Thats the problem in the world now , everybody making excuse's instead of taking responsibilty for they're actions. Thats being a pussy. No matter how you cut it. Like Rude Boi said

*HE SAID IT, NOW MAN UP AND OWN IT !*
  Swallowing fucked up shit you say taste way worse going down than it did coming out.That's why ppl should think before they just blurt shit out.
My Rasta bro, if you leave here , I would not blame you in the least. I'm gonna go and post this " day 1 at IM" back at the other place so people know how good they got it. I know now why we are refference before you can join. I have to say I'm disappointed ,I can't say I like what is allowed to go on here and this will be my last time here, just stay home at NBA, everybody there respects you and needs you Bro..Cya at home


----------



## pimprn (Sep 23, 2010)

Why dont you guys let RG clear this up with supa? I dont recall supa ever making racist comments and bs like that to RG? So what gives supa the point to let someone talk to him like that? All im saying is even if RG didnt know who supa was you dont call someone a nigger? That is some fed up shiat ......Dont take offence to that supa just trying to state a fact here im cool with you homeys!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

who cares everyone entitled to there own opinion.You dont like him great he don't like you good.I think you guys takeing this a little to far.He said nigger!Don't blacks call that to eachother all day.I even saw one guy on here the other day with a handle that nigger.Move on


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 23, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> *I appreciate what you're saying, and your defense of SD.*  My intent wasn't to bash Jamaica, although the stats bash it soundly enough.  Depending on what stats you read, Florida annually ranks somewhere between fifth and tenth in number of homicides out of fifty states.  Annually, Jamaica usually ranks in the top five for homicides out of all the countries in the world*.*  That stat startled even me -- I just looked it up.  Colombia (where I live part of the year) is usually number one, so it's not as if I have a bias against murderous nations.  They can be a lot of fun.


I am not defending SD. He is a grown ass man. I am saying something because I seen another man be disrespected. Its more my personal opinion, So no appreciation for me is needed. This isnt to earn brownie points.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> who cares everyone entitled to there own opinion.You dont like him great he don't like you good.I think you guys takeing this a little to far.He said nigger!Don't blacks call that to eachother all day.I even saw one guy on here the other day with a handle that nigger.Move on


Agreed, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Its not being taken far. People are just stating their "opinion" which you just said was ok. The fact of the matter is that no one should disrespect anyone here on the board, especially unwarranted. The fact that you say something like " Dont blacks call that to each other all day? " is showing that you are just as ignorant as RG. Its also a context issue. One may say nigger and mean it as bro, and one may say it and mean it as a hateful word. I guarantee that no one that says that word would say it in any project. I have people get straight mauled over this and there is really no positive factor to it. Its disrespect. You didnt like it when BMW was treating you like a punk because you didnt get your package on time. He was disrespecting you because of something that you werent accustomed to. I didnt like that either, so I would make comments on your behalf. It dont matter what your being disrespected for. Its disrespect. Not needed. Not positive.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> Agreed, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Its not being taken far. People are just stating their "opinion" which you just said was ok. The fact of the matter is that no one should disrespect anyone here on the board, especially unwarranted. The fact that you say something like " Dont blacks call that to each other all day? " is showing that you are just as ignorant as RG. Its also a context issue. One may say nigger and mean it as bro, and one may say it and mean it as a hateful word. I guarantee that no one that says that word would say it in any project. I have people get straight mauled over this and there is really no positive factor to it. Its disrespect. You didnt like it when BMW was treating you like a punk because you didnt get your package on time. He was disrespecting you because of something that you werent accustomed to. I didnt like that either, so I would make comments on your behalf. It dont matter what your being disrespected for. Its disrespect. Not needed. Not positive.


 
Im not racist at all bro. I think it's stupid!I think everyone here should try to get along and keep the race card out of it.We are all here for the same reason (or most of us) we love the gym and love takeing legalized steroids ; ) and bodybuilding.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 23, 2010)

Shows your intelligence he said it in a racist manner........"I wouldnt trust that nigger with my money" That is alot different then saying whats up my nigga......dont ya think. And yes that is an opinion but an opinion is alot different then a statement. I am speaking on the behalf of a statement not an opinion.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 24, 2010)

update, got pack in today fron naps T/A was just about 6 days (not counting weekend ofcourse)


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> Agreed, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Its not being taken far. People are just stating their "opinion" which you just said was ok. The fact of the matter is that no one should disrespect anyone here on the board, especially unwarranted. The fact that you say something like " Dont blacks call that to each other all day? " is showing that you are just as ignorant as RG. Its also a context issue. One may say nigger and mean it as bro, and one may say it and mean it as a hateful word. I guarantee that no one that says that word would say it in any project. I have people get straight mauled over this and there is really no positive factor to it. Its disrespect. You didnt like it when BMW was treating you like a punk because you didnt get your package on time. He was disrespecting you because of something that you werent accustomed to. I didnt like that either, so I would make comments on your behalf. It dont matter what your being disrespected for. Its disrespect. Not needed. Not positive.



Act like a punk get treated like a punk.  

As for the direction this thread went...I guess it should be moved to the "anything goes" forum if the shit posted in here is going to be allowed.


----------



## unclem (Oct 4, 2010)

SD, is the coolest guy i no, fuck the racist remarks. theres no need for that. but wat the fuck do i no fucking shit. good luck to all. but racism is a form of mental illness.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 5, 2010)

i just got done reading every single one of these posts and am truely hurt by what I saw. Supermans daddy has been one of the most helpful people on this site and for anyone who knows him as I do he doesnt have a racist bone in his body. He is a rastafarian and with that religion has been taught from a young age not to judge a person by color or creed. I have also helped lots of guys on this site and have never cared what color they were before offering a helping hand or opinion. SD is the same x 10. As was mentioned we are all here to help each other and to learn along the way. It's not grade school, isnt that when name calling stopped.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> SD, is the coolest guy i no, fuck the racist remarks. theres no need for that. but wat the fuck do i no fucking shit. good luck to all. but racism is a form of mental illness. [/QUOTE
> 
> I agree that with the big guy. There is no room in here for racists bigots. Take it to a different site. I'm sure you can find someone who is willing to listen to your garbage.


----------

